# optimiser neo-office?



## Kerri (16 Janvier 2006)

salut à tous

bzn voila, j'utilise neooffice dans sa dernière nversion sur mon G4, et le lancement prend quasiment 45 secondes! y'a t-il un mpoyen d'améliorer ça? parce que je viens d'essayer la démo d'évaluation de Microsoft Office sur Mac, et je suis soufflé: je ne suis ni pro, ni anti-microsoft mais word se lance rapidement, est plus fluide et réactif que le traitement de texte d'openoffice, et en plus est nettement plus beau et adapté au mac (le menu d'enregistrement des document notemment)

mais malheureusement il est payant  y'aurait-il déja un moyen d'optimiser le lancement de neooffice? sur pc il existe un "lancement rapide" qui pré-charge certains éléments dans la ram, mais sur mac je n'ai pas trouver


----------



## bompi (17 Janvier 2006)

OpenOffice est assez rapide (mais comme il utilise X11, c'est facile  )
NeoOffice utilise une interface écrite en Java pour remplacer X11. En conséquence c'est forcément plus long à se lancer, plus lourd et moins réactif ...
Mais c'est pas mal du tout et gratuit !


----------



## Kerri (17 Janvier 2006)

je sais; simplement au niveau performance sous osX ça n'a rien à voir avec Macoffice  
au niveau fonctionnalités, j'utilise neoofice sur mac et openoffice sur pc linux/windows et je le trouve très bien. Il est impossible d'avoir le chargement rapide sous osx?


----------



## bompi (17 Janvier 2006)

Je ne crois pas ... C'est Java qui est en cause, sur cette affaire ... Et Java, pfff ... c'est lourd


----------



## Kerri (17 Janvier 2006)

certes mais c'est multi-plateforme et donc facilement portable.

à quand un openoffice for mac en cocoa?:cry:


----------



## ntx (17 Janvier 2006)

Probablement jamais : OpenOffice utilise des librairies spécifiques pour l'interface graphique et donc le passer en Cocoa revient à tout re-écrire. Mais si tu es fâché avec NeoOffice, utilise OpenOffice


----------



## Kerri (17 Janvier 2006)

mouai, vais essayer OOo avec X11, ce que ça donne.

dommage que Microsoft vende si cher MacOffice: il a beaucoup d'atouts.


----------



## geoffrey (17 Janvier 2006)

Faut essayer d'installer koffice sinon, c'est gratuit aussi et "normallement", y'aurait moyen de l'utiliser en natif sur OS X.


----------



## Thierry6 (17 Janvier 2006)

je n'aime vraiment pas koffice mais si tu ne veux pas utiliser X11 avec OOo et que tu as surtout besoin de Word, tu peux utiliser Abiword nativement en cocoa
http://www.abisource.com/download/


----------



## Kerri (17 Janvier 2006)

je vais voir du côté de Koffice: je l'utilise sous KDE: Kwrite est légé est fonctionnel.

si ça version OSX ne me séduit pas, j'irais voir abiword


----------



## ericb2 (18 Janvier 2006)

ericb->ntx

 S'il te plait, arrête de raconter n'importe quoi. Ce que tu racontes est faux : *le port natif d'OpenOffice.org (comprendre qui n'utilise plus X11) est bien en cours*. Mais le travail à réaliser est énorme, et cela demandera beaucoup de temps. 

Peut-être veux-tu nous aider ?

 Récemment, nous avons passé pas mal de temps et d'energie à régler le port sur Mac Intel, et le port natif continue, en parallèle (comme le support pour la version X11 d'ailleurs). 

Ainsi, je suis très content d'annoncer qu'*OpenOffice.org est compatible Mac Intel et fonctionne déjà* : *voir ici* (en anglais)

 Eric Bachard


----------



## Thierry6 (18 Janvier 2006)

Eric,

c'est assez "marrant" et probablement pas à cause de ntx :

toi ou un autre de OOo a écrit ça
http://porting.openoffice.org/mac/timeline.html

dont " As soon as it is possible you will see the first results of our work on the Aqua native port"

et tu as des gens qui prennent l'info et qui traduisent par :
http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/Pas_dinterface_Aqua_pour_OpenOffice_20.htm

on voit bien qu'ils ont lu la bonne page mais ils ont quelques lacunes en anglais.....


----------



## ntx (18 Janvier 2006)

Merci Thierry de me sauver la mise    

En tout cas quand je disais qu'il fallait quasiment tout réécrire je n'étais pas loin de la vérité. Mais il vaut mieux parfois lire la VO plutôt que la VF 

ntx -> eric

Bon courage à Eric et son équipe pour le portage vers Aqua


----------



## renavd (15 Février 2006)

Kerri a dit:
			
		

> y'aurait-il déja un moyen d'optimiser le lancement de neooffice? sur pc il existe un "lancement rapide" qui pré-charge certains éléments dans la ram, mais sur mac je n'ai pas trouvé


Bonsoir
J'ai trouvé *ici *le conseil de désactiver les polices dont on ne se sert pas et dont le système n'a pas besoin, car la pause au démarrage serait due essentiellement à la gestion des polices. Personnellement, j'en avais très peu dans ce cas, et après dégraissage, j'en suis toujours à 45" de mise en route.
Il y a un autre *post*, de trois pages, qui suggère au bout du compte que OpenOffice sous X11 serait plus véloce.
Renaud


----------



## bompi (15 Février 2006)

OpenOffice sous X11 est forcément plus véloce (dès que Java intervient, il faut s'attendre à moins de performance que du C/C++). Mais il est moins intégré et c'est sensible pour les noms de fichiers et quelques raccourcis clavier problématiques. Et un _hic_ qu'il faut que je résolve : un coup de molette de souris et pfffuiiiitttt !! je suis tout en haut ou tout en bas de mon document :rateau: !!
Donc l'alternative est :
- vite mais moins pratique
- moins vite mais mieux intégré [et gourmand(issime) en mémoire]


----------

